# Time to split some hickory..



## POP A SMOKE (Nov 21, 2017)

..  and break out the Blanton's.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 21, 2017)

Looks like about a full smoker. Must be happy. With or without the Blanton's.


----------



## griz400 (Nov 21, 2017)

nice crown roast there ...


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Nov 21, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> Looks like about a full smoker. Must be happy. With or without the Blanton's.


My father in law just commented.. " Not sure that's gonna be enough... We will see. "


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 21, 2017)

Gonna be a lot of GOOD EATING at your place.  I've always wanted to try a crown roast, but I've never even seen one.
Gary


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 22, 2017)

keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Nov 22, 2017)

Out of brine and into the rub... Smoker coming up to temp..


----------



## phatbac (Nov 22, 2017)

God Bless, that looks good!
can't wait to see the pics when they're cooked!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 22, 2017)

I think I hear a Harold of angels warming up to sing...


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Nov 22, 2017)

Coming along nicely at 135 internals..


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Nov 22, 2017)

Just stepped into the stall...


----------



## phatbac (Nov 22, 2017)

MMMM that is making me so glad i smoked a brisket for Turkey Day!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 22, 2017)

Oh, F. I need to see if I can still fit into the ninja suit.


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Nov 23, 2017)

Money..


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Nov 23, 2017)

Halfway home...


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2017)

Everything looks Great, Pop A Smoke!!! :)

Real Tasty!

Bear


----------



## natej (Nov 24, 2017)

Everything looks amazing! Excellent job


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 24, 2017)

Everything looks fantastic!
Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## tropics (Nov 24, 2017)

Very nice I love the crown roast.
Richie


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 24, 2017)

Just Wow!

Brisket looked to be cooked to perfection.
LoOove smoked prime rib!

Points!


----------



## troutman (Nov 24, 2017)

Dude, you’re at it again, smoking for all of God and country.   Looks excellent as usual!!! 

I give this 3 POINTS for outstanding achievement in smoking.  Now give that RecTec a rest son !!!!’


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 24, 2017)

That's a whole heap of happy vittles. 

Chris


----------



## POP A SMOKE (Nov 24, 2017)

troutman said:


> Dude, you’re at it again, smoking for all of God and country.   Looks excellent as usual!!!
> 
> I give this 3 POINTS for outstanding achievement in smoking.  Now give that RecTec a rest son !!!!’


The pellet pooper is fine.. the pitmaster on the other hand needs a vacation..


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 24, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> I think I hear a Harold of angels warming up to sing...



"Holy Smokes"


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 24, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> I think I hear a Harold of angels warming up to sing...


And they all have napkins tucked into the collars of their robes!
Wow pop a smoke!

Point!
BTW I think you just cooked up my next summer’s meat budget in one day LOL!


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Nov 24, 2017)

I did a prime rib as well  it I smoked it on the spit...I also did two Tri-tips.....however I don't dare ruin a Tri-tip by smoking it.


----------



## b-one (Nov 24, 2017)

Nice smoke!


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 24, 2017)

Freaking Fantastic!
I had to give multiple LIKES for all the juicy, drool inspiring pics.
That Crown Roast is a thing of beauty.


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Nov 25, 2017)

Wow, what a meal! Point!


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 25, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> Looks like about a full smoker. Must be happy. With or without the Blanton's.



i AM LIKING WHAT I SEE... super - points !!  CONGRATS on making the header board too !


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 27, 2017)

Wow!  Can not wait to see the finale of this one!


----------



## sonofasmoker (Nov 30, 2017)

Blantons is decent. I prefer Eagle Rare or Jefferson Ocean for my cooks :)


----------



## bahfotl (Nov 30, 2017)

Grate looking meat load!( pun intended, lol) How long did the crown roast take? I always do a rib roast for New years day but this year I'm splitting 20 lbs between a roaster and my smoker. 10 on the smoke and 10 in the roaster. I did a 5-6 lb one last February that took 4 hours to get to 135 at a smoker temp of 300-350. Just wondering what your final internal temp was and how long it took to get it there. How hot was the smoker as well?


----------



## bahfotl (Nov 30, 2017)

sonofasmoker said:


> Blantons is decent. I prefer Eagle Rare or Jefferson Ocean for my cooks :)


Give George Dickell #12 a try. Can't beat it for the price.


----------



## cpfitness (Dec 3, 2017)

bahfotl said:


> Give George Dickell #12 a try. Can't beat it for the price.


Elijah Craig preferably a store pick version is my go to bargain bourbon.  But I have a pretty nice collection going including some Blantons￼


----------

